# About to pull the trigger on this JLC MC Chronograph, please advise!



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Dear all,

As witnessed by the topic title, I am about to trade up from my Portuguese Chrono (ref. 3714) to this baby (picture borrowed off the internet):










A JLC Master Control Chronograph, BNIB with papers and everything, from my preferred gray market dealer.

With regard to this lovely piece, I have the following questions:

i) have any of you handled this piece in the steel, and, if so, would you please share your findings;

ii) where can I find a trustworthy review on this watch;

iii) would you say it's worth the upgrade from the Portuguese; the guy is giving me a very good trade-in price (actually exactly what I paid for it, not taking into account the fact that it needed servicing within a couple of months after purchase) but of course, I need to add a sizeable amount of cash to make the purchase;

iv) since this watch is a relative rarity (a big plus in my book), how does it compare to more ubiquitous chronographs like a Rolex Daytona (would never buy one, but a reference nonetheless) and an IWC Portuguese 7-days?.

Many thanks for your input.

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Correction to my previous post:

Of course, the IWC Portuguese 7-days is not a chronograph, apologies....let's replace it with a Zenith El Primero 36.000 VPH or Grande Class.

Cheers,


Pieter


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Techniec said:


> Correction to my previous post:
> 
> Of course, the IWC Portuguese 7-days is not a chronograph, apologies....let's replace it with a Zenith El Primero 36.000 VPH or Grande Class.
> 
> ...


Certainly the brand is held in higher esteem vs. IWC or Zenith.

Not sure if the JLC movement is technically superior to an El Primero however. The vets on here could probably shed some additional light on this for you.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

i) Unfortunately not :-(

ii) Can't recall off hand. I am sure if you google you will find something.

iii) I'd say yes, it is a major upgrade versus Portuguese, which IMO is severely overpriced.

iv) If you talk about the manufacturer, JLC is definitely in a different league compared to IWC (or Zenith or Rolex for that matter). But, I don't think this particular model enjoys the same status as Daytona or El Primero in terms of 'great chronos of the world'. So if you want to get a great watch, go ahead and get JLC. I am sure you will love it. But if you are looking for a chrono with a history, I'd suggest Zenith El Primero. 36,000 VpH and New Vintage are great choices. Like you, I am not a fan of Daytona.

Sorry for not making it any easier 

Ali


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

+1

The only drawback I see with the JLC chronograph is that the movement has not been around for many years unlike the El Primero, which has had time to establish many data points for accuracy and reliability. However, given just how much experience and expertise that JLC has with different kinds of movements/complications and their exemplary track-record in terms of quality/refinement/reliability/accuracy, I would not hesitate to get one if I could afford it.

The El Primero is definitely a more iconic movement, and one of my favorite chronograph movements.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

v76 said:


> +1
> 
> The only drawback I see with the JLC chronograph is that the movement has not been around for many years unlike the El Primero, which has had time to establish many data points for accuracy and reliability. However, given just how much experience and expertise that JLC has with different kinds of movements/complications and their exemplary track-record in terms of quality/refinement/reliability/accuracy, I would not hesitate to get one if I could afford it.
> 
> The El Primero is definitely a more iconic movement, and one of my favorite chronograph movements.


+1

Couldn't have said it better!

PS: Off topic. Would doing '+1' on your post make me '+2' on mine? :think:


----------



## triplekia (Dec 11, 2010)

You'll get the most bang-for-buck for whichever JLC you pick.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Techniec said:


> Dear all,
> 
> As witnessed by the topic title, I am about to trade up from my Portuguese Chrono (ref. 3714) to this baby (picture borrowed off the internet):
> 
> ...


1) Handled the watch at the JLC boutique, it is a well made watch, excquisite finish.

2) check the reviews or if not puristspro or tz

3) It can't be compared to a portuguese because it is a chronograph. The portuguese have the 5001, the caliber taht is comparable to the jlc 752 is the IWC 89360 which is also a column wheel chrono.

4) The daytona 4130 is proven since 2001 and the 752 from jlc is proven since 2005-2006, it is a nicely finished movement with lots of innovation. More precision here on this movement Velociphile's Journey into Watches: Jaeger LeCoultre New Chronograph Controversy. The dayto is a very after sought watch even if common. Some people will argue that the el primero is better well yes because it is proven movement since 1969, but there is a newcomer called the breitling B01 that has an innovation like self centering hammers which avoids to the watchmaker to readjust the chronograph hammers during teh service.

Good luck


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Techniec said:


> Dear all,
> 
> As witnessed by the topic title, I am about to trade up from my Portuguese Chrono (ref. 3714) to this baby (picture borrowed off the internet):
> 
> ...


1) I have handled this piece several months ago, although mainly for curiosity. The piece is what you would expect from JLC - excellent fit and finish plus its typical styling characteristics from the Master Control line. Most importantly for any chrono, the chronograph pushers are a charm to use.

2) I am unaware of a review on this watch, but I'm sure searches on this fora and others eg. www.watchprosite.com will yield an answer.

3) Yes, I would say that it is a good-upgrade for several reasons. First, the Port Chrono runs on a modified ETA caliber, albeit it is highly modified. In comparison, JLC uses their own caliber for this model (I can be mistaken but it has always been my assumption that ALL current JLC models are in-house). As for comparing IWC to JLC on a brand-name basis, in my books "the watch maker's maker" JLC wins out by a far margin. Also, for me, I think that the JLC has a much better aesthetic appeal - it just has so much more sophistication than the IWC.

4) A difficult question to answer without clarification. Do you mean the various caliber's and their respective durability/accuracy/reputation?

Hope some of this helps....but definitely jump ship =)


----------



## MotoDC (May 4, 2011)

georges zaslavsky said:


> 3) It can't be compared to a portuguese because it is a chronograph. The portuguese have the 5001, the caliber taht is comparable to the jlc 752 is the IWC 89360 which is also a column wheel chrono.


You just made the Portuguese Chrono on my wrist cry a little bit. I don't know movements as well as you guys, but I'm pretty sure my baby runs on a Valjoux 7750 (heavily modified ETA). Perhaps the 5001 is what's used in the Portuguese 7-day? Like I said, I'm honestly not sure.

As for the OP, IWC and JLC are the two brands I'm most drawn to, so it would be a difficult decision for me. For me, since I already own a semi-"dressy" chrono that I love (the aforementioned 3714), I probably wouldn't go with the MC Chrono you're considering (though it is a lovely piece). I'd want to shake it up a bit with a Master Compressor GMT or maybe one of their divers (though the Navy Seal is just way too thick for my taste). That kinda assumes you can hold off, save up, and keep both hehe. Of course that's all nothing but subjective personal preference, so it's probably of no use to you.


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for reverting.

Herewith my reply to your comments:

_"4) The daytona 4130 is proven since 2001 and the 752 from jlc is proven since 2005-2006, it is a nicely finished movement with lots of innovation. More precision here on this movement Velociphile's Journey into Watches: Jaeger LeCoultre New Chronograph Controversy. The dayto is a very after sought watch even if common. Some people will argue that the el primero is better well yes because it is proven movement since 1969, but there is a newcomer called the breitling B01 that has an innovation like self centering hammers which avoids to the watchmaker to readjust the chronograph hammers during teh service"_

--> Yes, agree on the status of the Daytona, but I find it to be a bit too ubiquitous; to be honest, for that reason, I don't like most Rolex models, only the inconspicuous ones (Explorer I/II, Airking etc.). Zenith is more my cup of tea, but I find most of their newer designs too busy looking, do like the more classic looking Captain, and especially the Grande Class (though not the Tourbillon look-a-like variation). 
As regards the Breitling model referenced in your message, I don't like most of their designs based on that movement (with the exception of the new Transocean), but imho, IWC and, especially JLC, are in a different league from Breitling and the likes;

_"4) A difficult question to answer without clarification. Do you mean the various caliber's and their respective durability/accuracy/reputation?"

_--> Yes, those would be the main criteria, plus the respective brands' status and perceived image.

Thanks!

BRGDS,

Pieter


----------

